# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Trung thu - kỷ niệm qua năm tháng

## hangnt

Bởi hạnh phúc là sự cộng gộp của hai tài sản lớn trong cuộc đời, nụ cười và tình yêu thương, nên tôi mong rằng mình có thể làm một chút gì đó, cho ngày trung thu thêm ấm áp, cho trái tim xích lại gần nhau hơn.

… 5 tuổi, bé tí tẹo, trung thu trong tôi lúc ấy chỉ đơn giản là chiếc lồng đèn xinh xắn mẹ mua cùng hai cái bánh nướng to ụ mà ba đem về. Ba chị em tôi ngồi ăn ngon lành, trong lòng thầm ao ước ngày nào cũng là Tết trung thu…

… 7 tuổi, học lớp hai, tôi háo hức mong chờ đến ngày Trung thu trong tiếng trống múa Lân rộn ràng và những chiếc lồng đền rực rỡ sắc màu treo trong các cửa hàng hai bên đường. Tôi vui thích nhận quà từ cô giáo rồi hớn hở cùng các bạn nối đuôi nhau đi rước đèn ông sao xung quanh ngôi trường cấp một. Vẫn là bánh nướng của ba và bánh dẻo của mẹ, ngon lành và ấm áp…

… 10 tuổi, tôi biết làm lồng đèn hình quả trám, biết cắt những tờ giấy màu sặc sỡ thành những bông hoa nhỏ xinh trang trí xung quanh mâm cỗ trung thu. Lúc ấy, tôi mong được cùng em trai thắp nến cho chiếc đèn giấy của mình. Ba vẫn mang về những chiếc bánh Trung thu, nhưng chẳng bao giờ ăn, ba bảo không thích ăn đồ ngọt…

… 13 tuổi, tôi có nhiều bạn bè ở trường, lớp, và một cô bạn thân gần nhà. Trung thu đến trong tôi qua hình ảnh của chiếc lồng đèn hình trái tim, ngộ nghĩnh. Dù không thể đặt nến vào bên trong và thắp sáng, nhưng tôi vui với những gì mình đã làm được, chắc mẹ sẽ không bảo mình bé bỏng nữa đâu…

… 16 tuổi, Trung thu là được đi chơi cùng bạn bè, tôi đã biết xin tiền mẹ để cùng nhóm bạn ăn uống, vui chơi. Nhưng tôi biết, khi về nhà ba vẫn đón tôi bằng một cái bánh nướng thơm ngọt và quả bưởi thật to mà mẹ bảo: “Chờ cả nhà đông đủ để cùng phá cỗ Trung thu…”

… 18 tuổi, tôi đủ lớn để biết rằng Trung thu không chỉ dành cho những em bé. Tôi hì hụi làm một cái bánh nướng hình ông trăng đang cười tặng cả nhà để có một mùa Trung thu ấm áp hơn. Mẹ cười rạng rỡ, ba thì âu yếm nựng con gái rượu bằng một cái bánh nướng nhân khoai môn, loại tôi thích nhất. Và tôi biết, Trung thu là mùa của yêu thương.

… 19 tuổi, học đại học năm nhất, không còn lí lắc để nhận những chiếc lồng đèn xinh xắn hay những cái bánh đầy yêu thương nữa. Tôi hòa mình vào màu áo xanh tình nguyện, về với xứ dừa Bến Tre để mang đến một chút vui, một chút ấm áp cho các bé. Đó là lần đầu tiên được thả đèn trời. Trung thu, đã đem những ước mơ và sẻ chia của chúng tôi bay cao, bay xa…

… Giờ đây, khi đã là sinh viên năm cuối, tôi lại có cho mình một định nghĩa mới về ngày rằm tháng 8. Trung thu là mùa của những nụ cười, của những em bé bi bô tập nói, của những người bạn bên nhau vui đùa, của những cô cậu sinh viên tình nguyện mang trái tim ấm áp, và của tất cả mọi người… sum họp, yêu thương…

_Nguồn: Công ty Kinh Đô_

----------


## concobebe111

Nhắc đến Trung Thu tuy chỉ hai chữ nhưng trong tôi là cả một ký ức về những ngày đầu của tháng 8 âm lịch. Bây giờ tôi xa quê rồi vào thành phố nhưng tôi hình như không thấy Trung Thu nữa mà chỉ là những quầy bán bánh chen đầy ngoài đường, thấy những em nhỏ tuy có lồng đèn nhưng chẳng được cùng với những ông lân đi hết hẻm này đến hẻm kia như những em bé quê tôi. Quê tôi Trung Thu vui lắm các bạn ạ. Bây giờ mình lớn không còn cầm lồng đèn đi như ngày xưa nhưng nhìn thấy những em nhỏ xách những chiếc lồng đèn đủ màu rất vui.

----------


## hangnt

bạn giống mình T___T
nhớ xưa trung thu được cái đèn lồng là thích lắm cả xóm trẻ con tụ lại chơi với nhau vui ơi là vui lại còn trông trăng chờ đến lúc phá cỗ
Còn bây h thì có điều kiện trẻ con sướng hơn nên không còn được cảnh như xưa
mà bây h nhiều trò chơi cũng bị lãng quên rồi thay vào đó là mấy trò chơi của trung quốc

----------

